# Finding A Company



## autumnstar (Feb 7, 2009)

I looked around over the internet and found 3rd party agencies willing to sponsor the J-1 visa, with a price of course. One of them emailed me and said they will be willing to sponsor my J-1 visa as long as I find a company myself. I am not a student, so I am applying for J-1 under the career trainee program. I am interested to find a training in Seattle for an IT position.

My question is, anyone know of any companies I can inquiry about? I am just trying to find companies who might be open to having trainees and I can do most of the explaining about the visa to them. Thanks.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Um, I'm not quite sure what you're into here. Normally, a company that sponsors you (in the US the term is "petitioning" for someone) IS the company that will hire you. What you appear to have stumbled into is an agency that will take your money to process your visa.

For the J visas, there are also exchange programs Exchanges - Bureau of Educational and Cultural Affairs but nearly all of them are connected to schools or universities and are targeted at current students, recent graduates (alumni) and academic personnel (teachers, professors).

The details of the J class visas can be found here: Exchange Visitors Maybe you can find a link that will help you with your search.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## autumnstar (Feb 7, 2009)

I guess it's not legal then? To get another company to sponsor you but not the company who is hiring you?

Seems like the best option is school...


----------



## frenchie (Dec 12, 2008)

autumnstar said:


> I guess it's not legal then? To get another company to sponsor you but not the company who is hiring you?
> 
> Seems like the best option is school...


Out of state tuition is VERY expensive. Try to find an IT company to hire you is a better option...Microsoft, Bigfish games etc are all located in the Seattle area...


----------



## autumnstar (Feb 7, 2009)

Hmmm, I am not a local, so I guess no matter what it is hard. I'll try and apply with those companies even if it's not an immediate position. Hopefully I'll get something in the near future


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

frenchie said:


> Out of state tuition is VERY expensive. Try to find an IT company to hire you is a better option...Microsoft, Bigfish games etc are all located in the Seattle area...


Microsoft just announced its first-ever lay-offs - a total of 7,000 worldwide. You may also find that most IT companies expect a degree (of any sort) as an absolute minimum requirement for any technical job.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## frenchie (Dec 12, 2008)

Bevdeforges said:


> Microsoft just announced its first-ever lay-offs - a total of 7,000 worldwide. You may also find that most IT companies expect a degree (of any sort) as an absolute minimum requirement for any technical job.
> Cheers,
> Bev


Oh, the OP doesn't have a degree? This is going to make it tougher. I know Bigfish has been looking forever to find someone fluent in french and IT language (i know coz I have been eyeing it for a while lol). So maybe if the OP fall into one of those niches, he/she might be in luck in spite of the market conditions. 
But OP, Bev is true. I live in WA state and we hear about layoffs everyday.
The situation is so bad in WA state that all state employees' pay rates increases are being frozen. And trust me, a State employee doesn't make much.

Oh boy, I sidetracked a bit.

OP, let us know how your job search goes.


----------



## autumnstar (Feb 7, 2009)

Hmmm, since you live there, maybe you can tell me when the situation gets better!  Hopefully it might towards the end of the year *cross fingers* I am not in need of something quickly. just will like one eventually.


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

Even Obama says we will be lucky to see any improvement in the economy before the end of 2010. All the programs they are trying to introduce are not expected to improve the economy, but to slow or stop the deterioration. We are looking at trying to stop another Great Depression.

Even mild recessions usually require a couple of years for recovery, and this one is anything but mild.


----------



## frenchie (Dec 12, 2008)

Honestly, I don't see things getting better anytime soon.

I work for the State of Washington and it sucks. Nobody gets pay raises, our health insurance will go up etc... And I know, I got it good compared to most.
I honestly think it will take at least two years for the economy to really turn around.

But hey, keep looking on the net for an IT job. They might be looking for a very specific kind of training/education and you just happen to fit the bill. Good luck!


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Office of Exchange Coordination and Designation


----------

